# Reset Brake Sensor Light?



## Gallego (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone...I have a 1999 BMW 323I, and just changed my front and rear brakes...i changed both sensors, but the brake replacement light is still on....I wanted to know if anyone knew how to reset the light?...thanks


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

Gallego said:


> Hi Everyone...I have a 1999 BMW 323I, and just changed my front and rear brakes...i changed both sensors, but the brake replacement light is still on....I wanted to know if anyone knew how to reset the light?...thanks


Turn key to position "2" (don't start car). After a couple of minutes, the light will go off.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Is this another 'Gallego' joke? :dunno:


----------



## mwright TR6 (Apr 3, 2004)

Holy crap it worked! That #@$%&* yellow brake light is off finally! I tried the ignition trick previously suggested and it was off in less than two minutes. I had replaced the back sensor when I did the pads and rotors, but I still needed the front sensor. I finally got around to installing it today and the light never went off. Thanks for the help!!!

Mark 
1999 323i


----------

